# Dorschangeln vom kleinen Boot oder Waten



## Esoxologe (23. September 2003)

Ein freundliches servus alle mitanand an alle Salzwasserfreunde.

Ich bin ein absoluter Küstenfan der für sein Leben gerne dort auf Platte und Dorsche fischt
Eigentlich bin ich ja Salzgitteraner aber vor 17 Jahren verschlug es mich nach Bavaria.
Ab und zu schaffe ich es mich hier loszureissen und "oben " Angeln zu gehen.Leider bin ich zu selten da um erfolgreich zu sein.
Wenn ich schon mal mit einem Kutter rausfahre höre ich prompt:
So schlecht wie heute haben sie aber in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht mehr gebissen.
Was mich am meisten fasziniert ist das Watfischen,das betreibe ich hier auch sehr gern auf Hecht.
Kann mir jemand ein paar Brandheisse Tips geben wo ich am 
04.10. mal ein paar Würfe riskieren sollte?????
Ich bin zu der Zeit in Bremen und werde mal flott nach Fehmarn
( diese Insel liebe ich )
fahren und einen lieben langen Tag dort angeln.


----------



## Truttafriend (23. September 2003)

Moin und willkommen im Board#h 
Ganz bis nach Fehmarn musst du gar nicht. Es gibt wirklich bessere Strecken. Vorallendingen an einem Samstag.
Leider bin ich in DK zum Mefofischen, sonst hätten wir eine kleine Tour zusammen machen können.
Wenn du Interesse hast an Nichtfehmarnstellen gib einfach laut#h 

Ich versteh aber völlig wenn dir das Inselfeeling einfach besser gefällt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. September 2003)

#h .... Willkommen an Board Esoxologe (geiler Nick)....
schliesse mich meinem Vorredner an....gibt jede Menge Stellen die nicht auf der Insel liegen....aber da es Dich dahin zieht, was ich auch verstehen kann, suche Dir eine Stelle aus, an der Du nicht nur ausschliesslich Sandstrand hast. Gute Tips findest Du auch hier ...Viel Spass und vor Allem den ein oder anderen schönen Fisch

#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. September 2003)

Moin,



> Ganz bis nach Fehmarn musst du gar nicht



ich gebe Trutta recht.Versuch lieber mal was in Weißenhaus, war im Frühjahr schon top und es geht schon wieder los.
Dieses Jahr ist der Strand da nicht zu schlagen.
Allerdings sind momentan viele bunte fische unterwegs und die sollten zurückgesetzt werden.

TL und Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (23. September 2003)

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen! #h 

Schliesse mich auch meinen Vorrednern an.....muss nicht immer die Insel sein. Du hast dort allerdings den Vorteil bei fast allen Windverhältnissen gute Strände zu erreichen.


----------



## Esoxologe (23. September 2003)

Ich bin noch nicht so ganz firm mit den Funktionstasten des Boardes.
Ich habe,glaube ich meine eigene Antwort in den Wind geschickt.

Also noch mal.
Danke euch allen für die nette Begrüssung und die schnellen Antworten.
Weissenhaus klingt gut, ist da noch mehr Futter für mich( Input) ???
Vorhin habe ich einen netten Bericht von Dorschdiggler gelesen.
Seine Angelleidenschaft gefällt mir,ich bin auch so einer.
Wenn es tierisch juckt muss ich raus, egal was für ein Wetter oder was für eine Jahreszeit.
Das ist der Stoff aus dem wir Angler nun mal sind, auch wenn uns andere dafür als dämlich ansehen.
Die wissen halt nicht was gut ist,oder???


----------



## Truttafriend (23. September 2003)

du hast völlig recht. So sind wir. Letzten Samstag war ich den ganzen Tag Karpfenfischen. Bis abends um 17:00. Dann nach Hause und um 21:30 ins Betti. Um 2:30 wieder hoch und mit einem anderem Verrückten an die Küste und in den Sonnenaufgang gewedelt (Fliege). Sowas macht mich Glücklich:z 

In Dazendorf (alle gehen nach links, geh du mal nach rechts bis um das Riff!) bist du gut aufgehoben. Dahme ist ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen. Rosenfelde (dort bist du IMMER allein) wird von vielen unterschätzt brachte mir aber schöne Fische.


----------



## Esoxologe (23. September 2003)

Hi Truttafriend
Danke für die Info
Hast bei mir `ne Mass von der Wies`n gut. #g
Gruss Chris


----------



## Maddin (23. September 2003)

> .......Die wissen halt nicht was gut ist,oder???



 Genau!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. September 2003)

TIM,TIM,TIM,

also wirklich, Rosenfelde, eins der wirklich letzten Geheimnisse.

Nun gut, es gibt da noch ein Riff, in äh..husthust öchch -)))


----------



## Truttafriend (24. September 2003)

> eins der wirklich letzten Geheimnisse



tschuldigung Stephan. Bin ich jetzt komplett untendurch:c


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. September 2003)

Natürlich nicht - ich kann mich auch mit anderen freuen und hab kein Prob. damit auch mal einen "Insidertip" weiterzugeben.

Ansonsten wäre ich (wir) hier doch wohl auch fehl am Platz oder ???

Grüße Stephan :m


----------



## Jungmefoangler (24. September 2003)

stimmt,ausserdem wollen wir(die anfänger) doch auch nur mal ne mefo fangen :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. September 2003)

:q :q :q 





> "Insidertip"


 :q :q :q


----------



## Hummer (24. September 2003)

Zwischen einer Meerforelle und einer Teichforelle liegen Welten. 

Ein Unterschied wie zwischen Claudia Schiffer in ihren besten Jahren und Mutter Theresa kurz vor der Himmelfahrt.:q

Für mich ist die Meerforelle der leckerste Speisefisch überhaupt.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## marioschreiber (24. September 2003)

> Ich züchte nebenbei Forellen und kann schon keine mehr sehen.Und soviel Unterschied kann da auch nicht sein oder ?


Mach dich nicht unbeliebt !
Da liegen Welten zwischen!
Nicht nur geschmacklich.
Ausserdem wiegt der fang einer Meerforelle schwerer als der von Teichforellen.
Der Weg ist das Ziel! 
Und Dorsche hast Du als Beifang.....


----------



## havkat (24. September 2003)

Teichforellen!!!!!!!!!!

Ich glaubs ja wohl nich!!!!  

Dorsche? Was sind eigentlich Dorsche????


----------



## Esoxologe (24. September 2003)

Okay,nehme alles zurück und behaupte dann das Gegenteil.Ich hatte noch nie ne Mefo auf dem Teller.Es wird schon so sein das sie als Meeresfisch einen ganz anderen  ,besseren Geschmack hat.
Und Teichforellen angelt man übrigends nicht,man fischt sie bei Bedarf mit dem Netz.
Klar ist ne Mefo dadurch schon was besonderes weil man sie nicht so oft fängt( Ich habe zb. noch nie eine erwischt)Aber ich möchte trotzdem lieber den wenig geschätzten Beifang haben, auch wenn ihr mich dafür mit Verachtung straft.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. September 2003)

Teichforellen mit Mefos zu vergleichen#d . Sowas habe ich noch nicht gehört.

Kauf Dir mal geräucherten schottischen Wildlachs und geräucherten Farmlachs vom Aldi. Dann wirst den Unterschied schmecken!  Kaufst niewieder Aldi Lachs! 

So ungefähr muß Du Dir den Geschmack einer Mefo vorstellen. Kein Mastfutter. Nur reines Naturfutter. Im Sommer Kleinstkrebse und hin und wieder kleine Fische und im Winter Sprotten und Garnellen! Selbst die Berufsfischer verkaufen selten ihre Mefos an Endverbraucher. Die gehen meist auf Vorbestellung an teure Restaurants weg! Wieso wohl. Also vergleiche niewieder die mit Medikamenten vollgepumpten Teichforellen mit den Hochleistungsschwimmern der Ostsee !

Und der Dorsch ist für uns der Brotfisch, davon ernähren wir uns, wenn wir keine Mefos essen.


----------



## Esoxologe (25. September 2003)

So wenig wie ich von Mefos verstehe,hast du Ahnung von Tefos.
Ich esse sie selber,geräuchert,gebraten,als Steckerlfisch.
Und glaubst du wirklich das ich sie voll Medikamente pumpe????

Jetzt lasst uns mal die Wellen glätten.
Ich entschuldige mich für meinen Faux pas,hinsichtlich der Mefos, bei allen die sie heiss und inng lieben,zu essen, zu fangen und zu verteidigen.
Und sollte ich am 4.10. eine fangen, dann wandert sie in die Pfanne   :a:m


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2003)

> dann wandert sie in die Pfanne



Genau. Und die gönn ich dir von Herzen. Zumal du 1000Km dafür in Kauf nimmst. Denk aber dran das viele Mefos jetzt aussehen wie die Bachforellen in deiner Region, also bunt. Dann bitte nur Dorsch essen:m 

Übrigens hab ich die letzten Tage soviele Trawler gesehen, dass ich glaube du wirst die Dorsche besser vom Ufer aus fangen. Die Schwärme in schiffbarem Wasser werden "auseinandergesprengt" und halten sich bestimmt bald vorzugsweise (wenn Temparaturabfall) in Küstenlinie auf.

Ich wünsch dir schon jetzt guten Appetit#h


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (25. September 2003)

Moin....

wo liegt denn Rosenfelde?


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2003)

Hallo AFB,

zwischen Süssau und Dahme. Guck mal auf eine Landkarte, findest du bestimmt. #h


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (25. September 2003)

Danke TF,

Süssau und Dahme sind mir bekannt, dann wird der andere Ort nicht das Problem sein. Kam mir aber auch irgendwie bekannt vor. 
Was hälst du eigentlich von Noer +-10 km Umkreis?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. September 2003)

Rosenfelde liegt in der Nähe von Süssau. Ostseite vor Fehmarn.

Ich weiß nur, das vor Jahren mal ne Untersuchung von Teichforellen an unseren Forellenpuffs gemacht wurde. Jedenfalls hatten damals die Tefos alle Aspirin im Körper, die frisch angeliefert wurden. Damit sie beim Transport ruhig bleiben. Im Teich bildet sich jedenfalls das Aspirin oder anderes Beruhigsmittel  innerhalb von wenigen Stunden wieder ab. War auch schon in Aufzuchtsanlagen und da wurden den Forellen Wachstumsfördermittelchen verabreicht. Paar Wochen vor der Schlachtung wurde das dann abgesetzt, damit man ja nichts feststellen konnte. Ob das heute noch ist, bin ich überfragt. Vor 10 Jahren war es aber gang und gebe! 

Jedenfalls ziehe ich geschmacklich eine Mefo vor.  Und bereite sie im Backofen zu, dann schmeckt sie noch besser!


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2003)

Noer hab ich vor 6 Jahren oft befsicht. Gefällt mir nicht mehr so prall. Wenn der Februar richtig fies kalt ist geh ich da abundzu noch fischen. Die Strecke links vom Bülker Leuchtturm bis zu den Funkmasten habe vorletztes Jahr sehr gut gefangen. Dort ist auch nie einer. alle gehen immer dort fischen wo kein Fleckchen Sand zu sehen ist. Warum bloss frag ich mich;+ :q


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (25. September 2003)

€BBA
Dich habe ich gar nict verstanden, was hat den die Mefo in Ros.... mit den Puff-Forellen zu tun! Wer angelt denn auf Puff-Forellen?

@TF Bülker Leuchtturm ist mir ganz gut bekannt. Dann stehst du ja auch z.T. beim Ausluf der Kläranlage - oder habe ich dich falschverstanden.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Brothener Steilufer, dort wo eine extra Karte notwendig ist. Wollte mir nächstes Jahr auch eine kaufen!


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2003)

> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Brothener Steilufer, dort wo eine extra Karte notwendig ist.



Anfang bis mitte der 90er war ich viel in Herrmannshöhe. Ist wirklich geil im Januar+Februar gewesen. Seit es aber die Kartenpflicht gibt boykottiere ich das aber total.
Ist in meinen Augen Gesetzeswidrig. Dann könnte ich ja Fehmarn pachten und Karten ausgeben 

Es gibt andere Strecken ohne extra Schein 


ohne mich:v


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (25. September 2003)

@TF
Welche denn?


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2003)

> Welche denn?




Dein Ernst;+ 

Nur die Verwaltung von Travemünde erhebt diese Gebühr.

Danach stehen dir 1100Km Küstenlinie zur freien Verfügung.

Oder hab ich jetzt was missverstanden?


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (25. September 2003)

@TF - ich glaube schon, dass an der Steilküste einem Knete abgenommen wird, finde ich auch nicht gut. Aber dafür ist es auch nicht so überlaufen. 

Zu meiner o.g. Frage - welche Strecken wie Rosenfelde, Dahme, Süssau oder das besagte Steilufer (wo Knete verlangt wird) kennst du noch. 
Sollte aber zwischen Travemünde Dahme liegen?


----------



## Jungmefoangler (25. September 2003)

mussman in rosenfelde auch blechen oder wie ;+


----------



## Zwergpirat (25. September 2003)

@ Anglerfangbuch

Das für das Brodtner Ufer eine extra Erlaubnisschein notwendig ist, heißt noch lange nicht, daß dort weniger Angler sind. Auch da kann es voll werden und das gar nicht so selten.

Und jetzt noch zu Deiner Frage nach Angelstrecken Zwischen Travemünde und Dahme:
 Steilufer in Sierksdorf #h

Bis dann


----------



## Zwergpirat (25. September 2003)

Schade Jungmefoangler, hat sich leider überschnitten, sonst hätte ich das gleich mitklären können.

Einen extra Erlaubnisschein benötigt man nur für das Brodtner Ufer, für die restliche Küste reicht der jeweilige Jahresfischereischein.


----------



## Esoxologe (25. September 2003)

Also auf nach Rosenfelde,Schluss mit Einsamkeit und Ruhe.
Samstag 4. 10.    5 Uhr morgends bin ich da.und dann wollen wir mal reinleuchten in den Teich.#g:m:s


----------



## Meerforellenfan (25. September 2003)

vertehe gar nicht warum ihr euch nicht auf den homepages der meerforellenspezie umschaut da sind doch inzwischen alle stellen beschrieben, hier kann man dann mal details austauschen, alles andere steht bereits im netz

geheim ist fast nichts mehr


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2003)

> geheim ist fast nichts mehr



aber nur fast


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. September 2003)

> geheim ist fast nichts mehr



... stimmt - aber ebén nur "fast"  

allerdings ist m.E. viel wichtiger zu wissen, wann man wo sein sollte. :g 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. September 2003)

Weil fast alle Plätze in Schleswig Holstein bekannt sind und teilweise übervölkert sind, bin ich auch mehr in Mecklenburg Vorpommern unterwegs. Von den gefahrenen Kilometern sind es dann  meist auch weniger! Sind aber meiner Meinung eher Frühjahrsstellen. Die meisten Strände in MV sind sehr flach! In Schleswig Holstein habe ich so meine Stellen für die kältere Jahreszeit!

Brodtener Ufer boykottiere ich auch! Ist aber Lübeck die sich so einen Unsinn ausdecken. Travemünde ist nur ein Stadtteil von Lübeck!

@ Anglerfangbuch

Habe das mit den Tefos erwähnt wegen Esoxologe. Schnee von gestern!


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (26. September 2003)

@Stephan
Dann verklickere doch mal - wann man wo sein sollte.
Warum werden denn manche Stelle nur im Winter befischt und manche nur im Frühjahr - verstehe das nicht!
Wäre nun schön mich mal aufzuklären, damit ich nicht ständig zur falschen Jahreszeit am falschen Ort stehe - Danke 

Gruß


----------



## Esoxologe (26. September 2003)

Das scheint doch ganz einfach zu sein. Wenn`s kalt ist gehst du da hin und wenn`dir warm wird dann dort hin zurück wo dir kalt war. Dann drehst du dich um und wirfst volle Pulle geradeaus.
Vor vielen Jahren war ich mit ein paar Freunden im Schärengarten von Stockholm.Als ich den Onkel meines Freundes fragte: Leo, du kennst dich doch gut aus,Sag mir bitte mal wie man hier Hechte fängt.Darauf meinte er: Du musst ihnen einfach vor`s Maul werfen,mehr nicht.
Soviel zu  gutgemeinten Tipps.Deine Anglersorgen sind zufällig auch meine.Wenn ich rausgehe sind alle Fisch immer gerade auf der anderen Seite.#g


----------



## Truttafriend (26. September 2003)

> damit ich nicht ständig zur falschen Jahreszeit am falschen Ort stehe




Ein Punkt wäre das zu beachten 

In jeder extremen Jahreszeit (Dauerfrost, brutale Hitze) ist wichtig zu wissen welches Wasser sich gerade am Strand befindet. Ein Beispiel: Es ist März, seit 10Wochen strenger Frost. Die Sonne scheint aber schön klar. Der Wind ist ablandig und das Strömungsbild zeigt abgehende Strömungen. Die Stelle brauchst Du heute nicht befischen, weil sehr kaltes Tiefenwasser an den Strand gezogen wird.
Suche dir stattdessen eine Stelle die nicht tiefer als 1m ist. Am besten eine Bucht, leicht Brackig mit auflandigem Wind. Auf Fehmarn oder in DK/Grenze gibt es sowas. Das leicht erwärmte Oberflächenwasser wird in die flache Bucht gedrückt, die Trutten folgem diesem Strom und sind an Stellen zu fangen die du nie im Sommer befischen würdest. Die Stelle gefällt dir wahrscheinlich auch so nicht, weil sie sandig ist und keinen Bewuchs hat. Außerdem ist sie sauflach. Aber die Mefos sind da. 
Man könnte jetzt so noch 12 Seiten schreiben, wann und wo du wie Fischen must. Das wäre vielleicht mal ein Artikel für unser Magazin wert? Mal sehen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. September 2003)

Moin Truttafriend!
Das ist ein Interessantes Thema und Artikel fürs Magazin sind immer herzlich willkommen. Wäre schön wenn du in der Art mal was schreiben könntest und dann ab damit an Franky. :m


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (29. September 2003)

@Truttafriend
Danke für den Anfang. Dann hat mein hartnäckiges Anfragen ja doch noch zum Teilerfolg geführt. Bin schon jetzt auf den Artikel gespannt.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. September 2003)

@Anglerfangbuch :



> Dann verklickere doch mal - wann man wo sein sollte



Sorry, kann ich leider nicht.
Ich würde dir gerne weiterhelfen, aber ich habe selbst nur eine ca. 10 % Erfolgsquote.

Einfach immer weiter versuchen.

"TL" und Grüße 

Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2003)

;+ 





> nur eine ca. 10 % Erfolgsquote


 ....häää???
Stephan....bitte genauer....10% wovon ????....Von nichts...wäre echt mies.....von 10000 wäre bombastisch.....
warscheinlich alles am Geheimstrand R und dann immer alleine ....:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. September 2003)

@ Vossi :
Ich meinte, das ich nur bei ca. jedem 10´ten Angeln eine Trutte erwische.

Schnur ist übrigens unterwegs hab gerade angerufen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Hummer (30. September 2003)

@truttafriend

Danke für den geilen Link! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------

